# JET 1221 VS WOOD LATHE



## Wildman (Feb 13, 2013)

JET 1221 VS WOOD LATHE

JET 1221VS Woodworking Lathe Demo - YouTube

Have not found information other than video. 

Anybody have some scoop?


----------



## tim self (Feb 13, 2013)

Specs:
•Variable Speed Range: 60 to 3600 RPM
•Digital RPM Readout
•Forward and Reverse Operation
•Controls are Conveniently Located
•Patent-Pending Belt Tension System
•Easy Access to Belts
•Spindle Designed with Industrial-Style Preloaded Bearing
•24 Integrated Indexing Positions
•Acme Thread on Tailstock Quill
•1 HP Motor
•...and much more

Woodworld tx price is $799 for the lathe, $310 stand, $199 bed extension. $109 stand extension.

Looks like someone is trying to compete with Delta.  Bit pricy IMO.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 13, 2013)

I did not see a reason to give up my Delta for something better in that video.

Three things that stuck out to me:

1. The indexing pin has to be screwed in.  Mine just pops into place.  Not that I do a lot of indexing but I do use it for holding the spindle when detaching chucks.
2.  Only 3600 RPM max?  The Delta goes to 4000.  Although the DRO on the Jet would be cool.
3.  2.25" spindle travel on the tail stock.  Why can they not make this bigger.  Jet know their audience is penturners, peppermill makers, and some small bowl turners. Having a longer spindle travel would certainly help the first two.

Looks like a nice machine but I think if I get another lathe it will be a step up to a larger size.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 13, 2013)

First place found on the web with information.  Jet 1221 VS lathe not listed at Jet Tool site. Wonder if they really have them in stock ready to ship. Click on price for quote!

Jet 719200 JWL-1221VS Variable Speed Wood Lathe

More people buying mini lathes today because not any full size lathe lathes selling under $1,000. Yes, Jet is going after Delta mini market. Who makes the better mini lathe? Have to wait and see feedback from Jet 1221 owners! 

I think both lathes will continue to sell!


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 13, 2013)

Listed there as "In Stock - Subject to manufacturer availability". Jet has it slated for late March I think I saw somewhere.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 13, 2013)

This does appear to be an effort to compete with the very popular Delta 46-460.  And that means that the initial $800 price may be discounted by dealers.  Remember that Delta's list price is in the vicinity of $1100, but the street price is around $695.

On the other hand, I read somewhere that Delta is restructuring their product line to support more Chinese manufacturing, and that the 46-460 may be pruned.

Very interesting - I'm beginning to feel constrained by my mini-lathe, and have been looking at Delta and Jet as possible upgrades.

Damn adult toys - - -


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 13, 2013)

If you re thinking bigger look at all the large lathes besides Delta and Jet.  Check out Nova and Rikon.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 13, 2013)

On March 1 & 2, the Woodcraft near me is having a 15% off sale on all Jet machinery. Not usre if it's at all the Woodcrafts, maybe worth checking.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 14, 2013)

Cindy think Rikon mini and full size lathes very competitive with Jet’s line-up of lathes.  Only drawback on Rikon full size lathes is not having a model that runs on 110V.  If you have room & 220V service cannot beat Rikon on price or customer service. 

Delta has chosen to stay in the mini lathe market. They did offer a steel bed EVS full size lathe but stopped making them many years ago. 

Nova lathes (1624 & both DVR lathes) have largest swing of all mini lathes sold today. If  have a small work space these lathes excel. Buying reconditioned models will save you a few dollars, but will pay full price for optional accessories.  Constantly amazed at what folks produce with these small lathes with & without all the options.

When got into to turning not a big selection of mini lathes, neither Delta nor Jet had one. Think Bonnie Klein and Sherline style lathes about it. Then Delta & Jet came out with their mini lathes. Delta and other vendors stopped selling theirs and Jet ruled the mini lathe market for years.   Today cannot name all the Jet 1014 clones sold by different vendors.

I think Delta, Jet, and Rikon mini lathes will continue to sell well.  Who will command major market share in slaes hard to figure due to competition in mini lathe market from other vendors.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't really care about the DRO but the VS and reverse are important. This looks like a cross between full size and the midi 16" lathes. Maybe a maxi midi. It looks very substantial in size which should make if very stable. Price is a bit on the high side though for my blood? Maybe after the initial rush to purchase the price will slip a little.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 21, 2013)

The Jet 1221 is not going to be included in that sale; just found out from my local Woodcraft store.




bobleibo said:


> On March 1 & 2, the Woodcraft near me is having a 15% off sale on all Jet machinery. Not usre if it's at all the Woodcrafts, maybe worth checking.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the DRO and reverse on my Delta 46-460 VS is worth every penny.

I've had my Delta 46-460 for a year now, might sell it and go buy one of these.  Anyone interested in buying it?  Not sure how much it's worth.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 21, 2013)

I meant to say.  I love the DRO on the Jet and the reverse on my Delta is worth every penny.






yorkie said:


> I love the DRO and reverse on my Delta 46-460 VS is worth every penny.
> 
> I've had my Delta 46-460 for a year now, might sell it and go buy one of these.  Anyone interested in buying it?  Not sure how much it's worth.


----------



## yorkie (Feb 23, 2013)

Bought it!  Will let you know how I like it.


----------

